

Service provides flash-embed of any file or other site in your site - villageidiot
http://blog.increosolutions.com/2008/12/a-new-thing-we-made-embeditin/

======
villageidiot
The example pictured on this page shows tabbing within the flash gadget.
Thought that was pretty cool.

